# Tombstone Flapper - WIP



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is a sneak preview of a new prop Spooky1 and I have been working on which I have dubbed a tombstone flapper. The basic mechanism is the same as that used for a peeper, but rigged to move wings.

The mechanism in action - click on photo or link:

Flapping Mechanism 2 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A close up of the connection at the motor:

Flapping Mechanism Close Up by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

This will be paired with our new Lugosi tombstone, and a creature is in the works - stay tuned


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Awesome idea you two!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

That sounds so cool! I'm impressed with your innovation! I just wish I could see it, lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

tot13 said:


> That sounds so cool! I'm impressed with your innovation! I just wish I could see it, lol.


Are the videos not working for you? They won't show as images in the post, but clicking on the title will take you to the Photobucket location where they should play.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Great start!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh now that looks very interesting, can't wait to see it all in action!!!!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Piqued my interest as well, interested to see it come together...the simplicity of the mechanism is very nice and the movement looks very smooth!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

For some reason, when i saw the word flapper I imagined somehting dressed in 30's clothing with a feather boa and bobbed haircut!

yeah, this is proof that my brain is officially exhausted!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> For some reason, when i saw the word flapper I imagined somehting dressed in 30's clothing with a feather boa and bobbed haircut!
> 
> yeah, this is proof that my brain is officially exhausted!


Me too! Nice work guys! !!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great work. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks great! Now we're all just waiting to see the finished product......


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Roxy that rocks. I just keep seeing more and more uses and versatility for ye ole FCG marionette mechanisms. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! This is a prop I've been wanting to do for a while and, as TM noted above, the marionette mechanism provides the versatility needed. I was pretty sure we could get it to work once we figured out how to attach the lines to the motor in a way that would keep them from winding up as the shaft turned.

I also got inspiration for the wing design from the following video. If anyone is looking to make working dragon wings for a costume, this might be the place to start for ideas. It also has some funny moments.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Thanks, everyone! This is a prop I've been wanting to do for a while and, as TM noted above, the marionette mechanism provides the versatility needed. I was pretty sure we could get it to work once we figured out how to attach the lines to the motor in a way that would keep them from winding up as the shaft turned.
> 
> I also got inspiration for the wing design from the following video. If anyone is looking to make working dragon wings for a costume, this might be the place to start for ideas. It also has some funny moments.
> 
> YouTube - How to Make Moving Dragon Wings


Very cool looking prop! Plus, the people that made that video you linked to have lots of great ideas!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Now I just need to make one to scale and I will have AIR SUPERIORITY....Looks cool I like it


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

An airborne Creepster - now THERE'S a scary thought

Here are some close-up shots of the connections. The string we used is, I think, synthetic and was meant to be temporary for the purposes of testing the mechanism. We'll either keep it or use spider wire to string the parts.

Top of the wing:

016 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Base of wings. The crosspiece of PVC is firmly attached with screws to the top of the wooden backing.

015 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The connection to the motor. The large eye bolt is an important part of this piece. It guides the string far enough out so that it doesn't get caught on the motor, shaft, or bar holding the washer during operation.

005 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Extreme close up.

008 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Oooh, great job guys. The possibilities for this rig are only limited by imagination. The swivel at the motor arm linkage was a great idea!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I can't claim the use of the swivels as an original idea. I think I saw the use of swivels on a post somewhere for an FCG, so I used it here and on our FCG. It prevents the line from being cut by the sharp edges of the metal disk.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That looks great Roxy & Spooky! I love the simple mechanism. It should go forever without a problem. The swivel is key to keeping it working smoothly. Thanks for showing it. Here's Johnny uses swivels in his Wallbreaker Ghost.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool guys I love the concept do you know how many lbs that motor will pull????


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

morbid mike said:


> very cool guys I love the concept do you know how many lbs that motor will pull????


Not yet, but I'm sure I'm going to push the lift weight too far one of these days.


----------



## GRP (Aug 18, 2009)

Can any one tell me where I might find the diagram/Instructions mentioned in the video at?


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

GRP said:


> Can any one tell me where I might find the diagram/Instructions mentioned in the video at?


http://sites.google.com/site/gryphern/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

GRP said:


> Can any one tell me where I might find the diagram/Instructions mentioned in the video at?


I think you'll need to contact the person who made the video. I didn't see any diagrams in it, either.

I'm hoping to do a test run in the next couple of days with a wing made from plastic sheeting (aka, a trash bag) before cutting up good fabric.


----------



## GRP (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Jaybo


----------



## Bob Foster (Sep 20, 2010)

great design. thanks for sharing


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is a look at the ready-to-paint face that will grace the tombstone.

055 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

And his hands:

051 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ah yes, the mache queen hard at work. love the big ears!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome Roxy! Any in progress shots of the mache work on the head? What did you start with for a base? I usually end up using foam skulls for my humanoid bases. I've tried Stoll's method of using templates but it never seems to form right.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Terrormaster said:


> Awesome Roxy! Any in progress shots of the mache work on the head? What did you start with for a base? I usually end up using foam skulls for my humanoid bases. I've tried Stoll's method of using templates but it never seems to form right.


I have in-process pictures of the head and hands on our home computer I can post later this evening or tomorrow. I actually started with a styrofoam egg I got at Michaels (they have them in their flower arranging section of the store) and carved it into a head shape for the base, cut the ears out of a cereal box, attached a piece of cardboard paper towel tube for the neck, and went from there


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's looking a little like a Chinese Water deer (except Roxy's has tusks, instead of fangs).  I'm sure it will look much more demonic when it's done.

This is a real deer, not photoshopped.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I always thought a Vambie was a vampire-zombie, not Bambie-vampire!?!?:googly: Good work, I look forward to more.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's a little slideshow of the making of the head and hands for this prop. Click on the blue box or link for play.

DemonFlapperHeadHands by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice mache work, RoxyB!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is soo cool!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Shweet, thanks for the in progress slide show Roxy.


----------



## Nevergoback (Oct 2, 2009)

Note to self....bookmark for next year! He, he, seriously awesome.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, thanks, guys

I've got a few final touches to do on the painting of the demon's head and hands, so those photos should be ready to post tonight or tomorrow. I did a test run of the wings with plastic sheeting attached to check for any potential problems. Turned out to be a good idea, particularly after I realized we hadn't used a lock nut on the part where the washer was attached That has now been corrected.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Finished painting the demon last night. Here's a short video of the process and final product:

Painting101 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The paint names referred to in the slideshow are the Apple Barrel variety of acrylic paints you find at places like Michaels.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice painting, I can hardly wait to see the finished piece all assembled.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm working on the wings for the flapper this evening, so here's another sneak preview.

Lower part of the wing pinned in place on one side. Once I'm satisfied with the shape and look of it, I'll remove it and use it as a template for cutting the second piece.

019a by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A test run to make sure there are no snags. This being a simple mechanism, it doesn't open the way a real wing would, but I think it will still look okay when I'm done.

Wing Test 2 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Once these are attached, I will need to get the top part of each wing covered with fabric, and I'll be ready to put it all together.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

This stone is a great idea, love what you guys have done so far. Anxious to see it finished!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

beautiful work! I am curious as to what you are going to do with the eyes. I'm gonna feel really stupid if you already answered that question


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> beautiful work! I am curious as to what you are going to do with the eyes. I'm gonna feel really stupid if you already answered that question


Nope, I didn't answer that question - I'm saving it as a surprise


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Couple more photos. I put the demon's head and hands on the stone so you'd get an idea of how this will look. Again, the wings need another section added to the top on each side to cover the dowel and string, which I hope to have done by this weekend.

With wings extended:

DSCF3526 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Wings at rest (the flash worked this time):

DSCF3527 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Short video:

Wing Test 3 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow roxy that is really looking good . Love the colors you chose... Can't wait to see how you finish it...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, the upper part of the wings has proven to be a major challenge and test of my patience to get working, so no final pictures yet. However, now that we replaced the temporary string with spiderwire, I think I'm going to be able to do what I had in mind.

In the meantime, we added a post for the head to sit on and darkened the exposed parts of the wing dowel. This is what the spiderwire looks like - hugely more photogenic than white string It's strong, difficult to see even in daylight, and does not fluoresce under blacklight.

DSCF3540 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks great guys nice work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Got the top portion of the wings working - FINALLY - after making a few adjustments to the mechanism. We moved the screw eyes on the wooden dowels down about an inch and cut the same amount off the top end of each dowel, then re-tightened the spiderwire. The wings now open wider, which necessitated deepening the slot on the top edge of the PVC so the dowels wouldn't bind. I'm adding a claw at the top of the wing that will partially cover the joint where dowel meets PVC so the fabric won't get caught as the wings open and close. In the picture below, the claws are still in draft version - I'll mache and paint them this weekend.

Here's the demon with upper wings pinned in place - I'll probably need to make a few adjustments to the fabric before putting in some stitches to hold it all in place.

DSCF3631 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

And a video of it in action:

Top Wing 2 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## skarson (Oct 18, 2008)

Fantastic design and execution, nice work.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

It looks even better than it did before the longer wing extension is perfect.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, guys! This one has been a learning experience, and I can see now the relevance of Heresjohnny's approach to animated props - take it a section at a time and see how it works.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

All smiles over here! Very nice, guys, I'm picturing some wing-flapping gargoyles, crows etc.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is a cool prop.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

While the mache on the wing claws is drying, here's a look at the flapper with amber LED lights in the eyes. I took a picture of them with red LEDs, but it doesn't show well in a photo.

080 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Roxy I'm totally diggin this prop. Everytime I see him I'm reminded of a demonic Taco Bell Chihuahua. So that's what happened after Taco Bell let him go.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, TM, we were thinking it looked like a demonic deer, which definitely exist because I've had interactions with a couple of those in years past resulting in a few thousand dollars in damage to my car:googly:

Glad you like him. I'm really happy with how the face on this piece turned out. Starting with a styrofoam egg as a base worked well.

The wing claws seem to be dry enough to seal and paint, so that's the mini project for today, and pretty much the final touch.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Glowing demonic eyes look great and the wing motion is very fluid. Looking awesome, can't wait to see it all in action!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

fangtastic! I love how its comming along!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok, when I read the title of this post I was thinking of a flapper from the 1920's. Arghh.. I like this idea better.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Got this baby finished up tonight (yay!) and now just need to get a good video of the wings in motion so he can go to the Showroom. In the meantime, here is a picture of the "flapper" wearing a "boa", just like those 1920s fashion plates (this pose is in honor of DarkAngel, Cerinad, and psyko99)

Flapper boa by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Roxy and Spooky1...you two rock...what a team...
And what a great new "flapper motion"...we're going to see many versions of this!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, Beelce

This being all about the flapper motion, thought folks might like to see a bit more detail on the making of the wings. Bear in mind I made a few small adjustments along the way, noted in an earlier post, but most of the pictures in the slideshow are close enough to the end product to be useful.

MakingFlapperWings by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

One of the most important changes I made was switching to spiderwire. The fabric used on the upper part of the wing will not slide smoothly on ordinary string.


----------



## Nevergoback (Oct 2, 2009)

Roxy, that is fantastic, great job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, all you lovely people, for your kind comments The Showroom thread is posted (finally) here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=24502


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow Roxy! this halloween project is awesome!
The thread is an excellent progress / how to all in one - Thanks!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You are most welcome, SS I'm hoping to see some version of this little creature done by some of the other prop-builders here. The wing mechanism can be adapted to a variety of spooky characters.


----------



## paulcav151 (Nov 15, 2009)

Roxy, What are you using to control the wing movement, and more specifically, how do you get the wings to rest in either an open or closed position?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The wings are powered by a vent motor, which you can see in the video below. The position of the wings in full open is basically a function of the length of spiderwire and depth of the notch on the top of the PVC pipe to which the wooden dowel is attached (see video on wing making below). You have to play with both a bit so it doesn't strain at full open. Position at rest is set by the depth of the notch on the underside of the PVC pipe where the wooden dowel is attached.

Take a look at the pictures below and feel free to ask questions if anything is not clear. BTW, I was using regular string when I took these pictures, and later substituted spiderwire - much better choice. I also made some adjustments on the placement of the eye bolts at the top of the wing and depth of the notch to prevent binding after these photos were taken.

Motor - click on link:

Flapping Mechanism Close Up by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Connection at motor:

005 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Guides for spiderwire:

015 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Notch in PVC. I made some adjustments on placement of the eye bolt and depth of the notches after test running the wings a few times:

016 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A slideshow of the wing construction:

MakingFlapperWings by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## paulcav151 (Nov 15, 2009)

I see that the movement is controlled by a vent motor, and that full open is when the crank is pointing down to 6:00, and full closed is at 12:00. But what are you using to control the vent motor so that a full cycle starts and ends at the 12:00 position?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nothing is needed to control the motor. When I was ready to wire up the wings, I just ran the motor a bit until the aluminum bar was pointing straight up (12:00 position), stopped it there, then attached the spiderwire. That gives you the proper length of wire for the full closed position.

BTW, the washer to which the fishing swivel is connected is attached with a lock nut, so it moves freely on the bolt that connects it to the aluminum bar. This set up is very much like that used for a flying crank ghost.


----------

